# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αποριες για το ζευγαρωμα των κονουρων μου

## betaras1966

καλησπερα παπαγαλοφιλοι..
εδω και περιπου 1 μηνα εχω αγορασει απο κετροφειο ενα ετοιμο ζευγαρι παπαγαλων κονουρας και συγκεκριμενα του ειδους dusky headed conure
την φωλια την εβαλα την τεταρτη που μας περασε οπως ειπε ο εκτροφεας και απο την πρωτη στιγμη πηγε ο αρσενικος και την κοιταξε χωρις να μπει μεσα αρκετες φορες εειτα φωναξε την θηλυκια η οποια και αρχισε μαζι με τον αρσενικο να κοβει και να χαλαει το γυρω γυρω της εισοδου τους απο την φωλια για να μπει μεσα πραγμα που καταφερανε και αρχισαν να μπαινονγαινουν ειδικα η θηλυκια..
απο την 2η κιολας μερα η θηλυκια κανει τακτικες επισκεψεις στην φωλια και πεταει το πριονιδι που εχωβαλει οπως μου ειπε ο εκτροφεας και το πεταει εξω και καθεται αρκετη ωρα μεσα στην φωλια!
οταν παω να δω τα πουλια ο αρσενικος αρχισει και φωναζει και ερχεται προς τα καγλεα και η θηλυκια μπαινει κατευθειαν μεσα στην φωλια..
εχθες λοιπον το βραδυ που γυρισα κατα τις 11 στο σπιτι βρηκα και τα υο τα πουλια μεσα στην φωλια και οτα ανοιξα την πορτα του δωματιου οπου τα εχω κοιταξε ο αρσενικος και βγηκαν ενα ενα εξω και τα δυο και αρχισαν τις ψιλοφωνες!
ο εκτροφεας μου λεει πως ειναι καλα σημαδια ολα αυτα καθως πως και σε εκεινον ετσι εκαναν αλλα πρεπει να κανω κι εγω υπομονη και ολα καλα θα πανε...!
το ζευγαρι ειναι πολυ αγαπημενο αλλα απο την στιγμη που ηρθε η φωλια ειναι ακομη περισσοτερο!

εσεις τι λετε ειναι καλα σημαδια αυτα ?

τι αλλο μπορω κανω γιατι εγω αγχωθει?
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων οποιον ενδιαφερθει και απαντηση στο θεμα μου και συγνωμη για την ενοχληση!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! 

Ο εκτροφεας δεν σου εξηγησε οτι τετοια εποχη δεν εκτρεφουμε παπαγαλους, λογω πιθανης πτεροροιας, της ζεστης που ερχεται και τις ελλειψης υγρασιας, η οποια θα βρασει τα αυγα τους. 

Εαν εχουν ηδη περασει την φετινη πτεροροια τους, τουλαχιστον δυο μηνες πριν. εχεις ηδη κανει 40ημερη διατροφικη προετοιμασια και εχεις φροντισει για τα παραπανω. τοτε αφησε τα και θα προχωρησουν σε αναπαραγωγη. τα σημαδια αυτο δειχνουν. 

Μην αγχωνεσαι και μην τα αγχωνεις και αυτα ενοχλωντας τα. 

Εαν τα στρεσαρεις παρατηρωντας τα συνεχεια, δεν θα καταφερουν να αποδωσουν στο 100%.

----------


## betaras1966

ο εκτροφεας μου ειπε πως εχουν περασει πτεροροια πριν περιπου 1.5-2 μηνες και πως με τετοιο καιρο πο δεν εχει και τση ζεστη δεν εχουν θεμα για ναπαραγωγη κλπ!
ο εκτροφεας τος εχει κανει προετοιμασια πραγμα που συνεχιζω κι εγω δινοντας τους μηλο οπου και λατρεουν καθως και αλλα λαχανικα μαζι μς τους σπορους και το κεχρι τους!
αγχωνομαι για να κανω το καλυετρο!
προσπαθω να μην τα αγχωνω δεν τα παρατηρω συνεχεια μονο 2-3 φορες τη ημερα για να ταισω και να παρω κατι που χρειαζομαι..!

οποιος εχει καμια γνωμη και συμβουλη αςνμιλησει παρακλω!

                                                                                                                         ευχαριστω  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Ο εκτροφεας ξεχασε να σου πει οτι οι γεννες των παπαγαλων, μεχρι να απογαλακτιστουν οι νεοσσοι τους, αναλογα το ειδος τους .. κρατουν μεχρι τρεις μηνες+.  

Εαν αρχισουν τωρα τον Μαιο μεχρι να τελειωσει η πρωτη γεννα τους θα ειναι τελη Ιουλιου. και η επομενη γεννα, γιατι ποτε δεν κανουν μονο μια, θα εχει μπει ηδη ο Αυγουστος. 

Οι ξυλινες φωλιες το "ξυλο" + το πριονιδι εαν υπαρχει, αυξανουν την θερμοκρασια. οταν εξω απο την φωλια τους θα εχει 38-40 βαθμους μεσα στην φωλια θα εχει 42-45. τοτε η υγρασια θα εχει πεσει στο 30- 40% και τα αυγα θα βρασουν.

----------


## betaras1966

Μου ειπε  πως δεν υπάρχει θέμα καθώς δεν μου νίκησε και για δεύτερη γέννα τα πουλιά θα ειναι σε  δροσερό χώρο όπως και ενοεις οι άνθρωποι  αλλα οχι. Air condition να τα χτυπάει  και να πάθουν τιποτα 
πριόνιδι έχω βάλει  και το πετάνε έξω!
ειναι φυσιολογικό το βράδυ να κοιμούνται στην φωλιά; Η οχι;
τι αλκο μπορω να κανω πείτε βρε παιδιά καμια συμβουλή στον αγχωμένο πατέρα...  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Εφόσον είναι σε εσωτερικό χώρο που αερίζεται καλά δε θα έχεις θέμα με τις θερμοκρασίες ούτε θα κινδυνεύουν τα αυγά!
Απλώς είναι καλό να έχεις ένα υγρασιόμετρο για να τσεκάρεις την υγρασία και αν χρειαστείς να κάνεις κανένα ψέκασμα γύρω από τη φωλιά και φυσικά να τους παρέχεις καθημερινά μπανάκι!  :winky: 

Να δίνεις και κάποια πηγή πρωτείνης όμως στα πουλάκια εφόσον την τρώνε, πέρα από τα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα!

Τι άλλη συμβουλή χρειάζεσαι? Άσε τα πουλάκια να κάνουν ότι νομίζουν.. εκείνα ξέρουν καλύτερα...

----------


## betaras1966

αυτο νομιζω κι εγω διοτι ετσι ζουε κι εμεις και νομιζω ειναι καλα σε ενα δροσερο σκιαρο αλλα φωτεινο μερος χωρις να τα χτυπαει ο ηλιος αλλα ουτε και να τα χτυπαει ανεμιστηρας η air condition διοτι θα υπαρξει προβλημα!
εσυ βικυ που απο οτι ειδα εχεις ενα εκπληκτικο μικρο δουλεμενο εκτροφειο πως σου φαινονται τα σημαδια αυτα ειναι αναπραγωγης?
ειναι καλο σημαδι να ειναι η θηλυκια στην φωλια και απεξω ο αρσενικος και τωρα που κοιμουνται να ναι και τα δυο μεσα?
η θηλυκια καθεται αρκετη ωρα μεσα αλλα βγαινει  να φαει και να κατσει λιγο με τον αρσενικο την υπολοιπη ωρα στην φωλια και δε ξερω τι κανει μεσα !
επισης εχει πεταξει το πριονιδι εξω !

ολα αυτα πως σου φαινονται και γενικα οι υπολοιποι συμφορουμιστες...?

----------


## betaras1966

καλημερα..
κανεις ρε παιδια καμια απαντηση και προταση?  :sad: 

σημερα θα φτιαξω μια αυγοτροφη με την συνατγη του φιλου jk21 που ειναι φτιαγμενη αποκλειστηκα για το ειδος των παπαγαλων μου και τον ευχαρσιτω και εδω πολυ!

----------


## vicky_ath

> αυτο νομιζω κι εγω διοτι ετσι ζουε κι εμεις και νομιζω ειναι καλα σε ενα δροσερο σκιαρο αλλα φωτεινο μερος χωρις να τα χτυπαει ο ηλιος αλλα ουτε και να τα χτυπαει ανεμιστηρας η air condition διοτι θα υπαρξει προβλημα!
> εσυ βικυ που απο οτι ειδα εχεις ενα εκπληκτικο μικρο δουλεμενο εκτροφειο πως σου φαινονται τα σημαδια αυτα ειναι αναπραγωγης?
> ειναι καλο σημαδι να ειναι η θηλυκια στην φωλια και απεξω ο αρσενικος και τωρα που κοιμουνται να ναι και τα δυο μεσα?
> η θηλυκια καθεται αρκετη ωρα μεσα αλλα βγαινει  να φαει και να κατσει λιγο με τον αρσενικο την υπολοιπη ωρα στην φωλια και δε ξερω τι κανει μεσα !
> επισης εχει πεταξει το πριονιδι εξω !
> 
> ολα αυτα πως σου φαινονται και γενικα οι υπολοιποι συμφορουμιστες...?


Όλα αυτά είναι πολύ θετικά σημάδια και δείχνουν ότι τα πράγματα έχουν πάρει το δρόμο τους... πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα δεις και αυγό! 
Αλλά θέλει υπομονή... μπορεί να γίνει και σε 20 μέρες αυτό...

----------


## jk21

> σημερα θα φτιαξω μια αυγοτροφη με την συνατγη του φιλου jk21 που ειναι φτιαγμενη αποκλειστηκα για το ειδος των παπαγαλων μου και τον ευχαρσιτω και εδω πολυ!


αποκλειστικα στο στυλ που θα σε βολευε να φτιαξεις (αλλα με καλα υλικα οπως εμαθα )  και να κανει για παπαγαλους μεσαιου - μεγαλου μεγεθους ως προς τα λιπαρα - πρωτεινη και για περιοδο αναπαραγωγης οπως ειπες (γιατι στα budgie ειναι καποιες τιμες χαμηλοτερες ,ειδικα στα λιπαρα ) 

οχι φυσικα ειδικα για κονουρες   :Happy: 

ευχομαι να εχει αποδοχη !

----------


## betaras1966

Πιστευω να τα καταφέρω με την εκπαιδευση έστω σε ξκαποιο σημείο που να ειναι μαζι μου και με θέλουν να θέλουν να τα χαϊδεύω κλπ
ασε φιλε ειμαι όντως χαζοπαππυς να σαι καλα όντως κι σε εμένα ήταν πολυ επιθετικά αλλα τι να γίνει πρέπει να το κάνουμε τι ζύγισμα...
για την εκπαιδευση αυτός στις συμβουλές εχει 2-3 φορές την ημέρα το πολυ απο 10 λεπτα και παντα λιχουδιές και χάδια κλπ
τι λέτε εσείς?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ προτείνω, μία φορά την ημέρα, που γίνεται, πρώτα ζύγισμα. Μετά ετοιμάζεται το 10% του βάρους του κάθε μικρού σε ml κρέμας και έπειτα λίγα λεπτά παιχνίδι τώρα που είναι μικρά και επιστροφή στους γονείς που θα τα αναζητούν. Η όλη διαδικασία για όλα τα μικρά ( στο κάθε μικρό ξεχωριστά θα γίνεται, θα μετράς το καθένα ξεχωριστά και μετά θα δίνεις την ποσότητα κρέμας που του ανήκει ) κρατάει από 10 - 15, το πάρα πολύ στις πρώτες φορές μέχρι να συνηθίσεις 20 λεπτά!!
Όταν μεγαλώσουν, και εξερευνούν τον χώρο γύρω τους, μπορείς να τους δίνεις και παιχνιδάκια για να ασχολούνται και να τα μαθαίνουν, να τους δοκιμάζεις το χειροποίητο harness για να το μάθουν, και αν το δεχτούν τότε αγοράζεις το κανονικό. Πάντως, θα τους το φοράς από όταν βγάλουν τα φτεράκια, θα τους το αφήνεις για λίγο στο καθένα, και σε λίγο καιρό ούτε που θα το καταλαβαίνουν!!  :Happy: 
Το ότι θα δέχονται χαδάκια τους, είναι το μόνο σίγουρο ότι θα δέχονται χαδάκια!!!!

----------


## betaras1966

να σαι καλα ευθυμη ειλικρινα σε ευχαριστω μου εδωσες θαρρος μακαρι να καθεται να χαιδευω και να μην φευγει κλπ! αυτα τα τρικ πιστευω με εκμαθηση και υπομονη θα τα μαθουν πυ θα παει δεν θα απογοητευτω ομως!
οταν λες μεγλαωσουν λιγο τι ηλικια να εκινησω την εκπαιδευση?

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα τρικ θα πρέπει να ξεκινάνε όταν το πουλί πλέον έχει ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί από τους γονείς και τρώει μόνο!! Αυτό είναι το ιδανικό...!!
Τα χαδάκια, ακόμη και τώρα που είναι μικρό και δεν έχει φτεράκια, μπορείς να το ακουμπάς σε όλο του το σώμα για να το συνηθίσει και να μην έχει προβλήματα πολλά με το χέρι αργότερα. Πόσο μάλλον όταν βγάλει και τα πούπουλα του. Θα το ακουμπάς χαϊδεύοντας το κάτω από τις φτερούγες, στο κεφαλάκι, στο λαιμό, τον θώρακα κοκ. 
Όταν τα παίρνεις από την φωλιά, πάντα με πάρα πολύ καλά πλυμένα χέρια, για να μην είσαι φορέας μικροβίων, ειδικά τώρα που είναι πολύ μικρά και ευάλωτα σε οτιδήποτε, ή και γάντια μίας χρήσεως το ιδανικό. Όπως θες εσύ βέβαια!!  :Happy:

----------


## betaras1966

Ωραια οπότε σε κανα 2 μηνο ξεκινάω την εκπαιδευση κλπ αν και μπορούσα και σε 3/4 εβδομάδες να αρχίσω να τους κανω τα βασικά να ξεχωρίσουν αυτο το στικ κλπ!
2-3 φορές την ημέρα απο 10 λεπτα μάθημα με επιβραβεύσεις και παντα με ευχαριστω τέλος ειναι καλα ετσι? ολα αυτα ειναι αυτα πυ λέει ο wizard parrot στο YouTube 
τι λετε?
θα αρχίσω καθημερινά να το χαϊδεύω και ελπίζω να γίνει μπαμποθρευτο χαχα
τα χέρια παντα πολυ μένα αλλα όχι υγρά μια κρύα μην πάθουν τίποτα..

----------


## Efthimis98

Έτσι, όταν μεγαλώσουν όμως λίγο!!  :Happy: 
Όταν κάνεις εκπαίδευση να μην του αποσπάς με άλλα πράγματα την προσοχή γιατί δεν θα αποδώσει όσο θα ήθελε κάποιος. 10 λεπτά συγκεντρωμένα κάθε φορά. Αλλά και να μην μάθει και τρικ δεν μας πειράζει, έτσι; αφού θα είναι χαδιάρικα και θα κάνετε παρεΐτσα!!  :winky:

----------


## betaras1966

Ναι οπότε ετσι θα το κανω 
εσυ είπες μόνο ενα 10λεπτο η 2-3 10λεπτα?
θα ειναι συγκεντρωμένος σε ενα δωμάτιο μόνο με εμένα τα έπιπλα δυστυχώς χαχα το ξύλακι το ειδικό και μόνο αυτα!
μακαρι να τα καταφέρουν και να κάνουν τρικακια πραγματικά το θελω πολυ γιατι δεν ειναι μικροί παπαγαλοι και απο οτι ξέρω πολυ καλοί σε αυτο αλλα αν τύχει και δεν τα καταφέρουν ολα μέσα στο προγραμμα ειναι εφόσον θα ειναι χαδιαρικο αλλα άμα δεν καταφέρω τίποτα απο ολα αυτα θα θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τον πιο αποτυχημένο ιδιοκτήτη-φίλο παπαγάλου σε όλο τον κοσμο!

----------


## betaras1966

μπηκε και το δακτυλιδακι του πρωτου νεοσσου ο οποιος σημερα συμπληρωσε την 11η μερα της ζωης τους!
εχει μισοανοιξει τα ματακια του και δεν εχει καλη ισσοροπια λογικο για το νεαρο της ηλικιας του!
τον  1ο νεοσσο δεν ξερω γιατι πιστευω ειναι πιο καλος και νομιζω θα ειναι αρσενικος θα δεξει σ λιγους μηνε ςτο τεστ dna οπου θα τους κανω και λεω να εκπαιδευσω αυτο!
εσεις τι λετε ποιο απο τα 4 να εκπαιδευσω εναν αριθμο στην τυχη παρακαλω 1-4  ::  XAXA

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπόν, το αποτυχημένος ή όχι δεν εξαρτάται από το αν ένα πουλί θα μάθει κολπάκια ή όχι. Μπορεί να είναι στην ιδιοσυγκρασία του παπαγάλου, να μην δέχεται το ανθρώπινο χέρι καθόλου, π.χ να το δαγκώνει, αλλά να μην σε φοβάται και να έρχεται πάνω σου. Είναι όλα πιθανά. 
Όταν θα είναι μικρό, θα σε δαγκώνει μάλλον αφού το ράμφος χρησιμεύει για να εξερευνάει τον κόσμο γύρω του. Στο ράμφος του καταλήγουν πολλές νευρικές απολήξεις, κάτι αντίστοιχο με την ανθρώπινη επιδερμίδα. 
Γιατί να εκπαιδεύσεις μόνο ένα. Όταν θα ανεξαρτητοποιηθούν δεν θα χρειάζεται να τα βλέπουν οι γονείς. α τα βάλεις σε δικό τους, άλλο κλουβί αρκετά μεγάλο, ή όλα μαζί -θέλει πολύ μεγάλο κλουβάκι- ή δύο και τρία, όπως θέλεις ανάλογα με τον χώρο που θα έχεις!! Άρα θα μπορείς να ασχολείσαι με όλα, από 10 λεπτά 2 με 3 φορές την εβδομάδα. 

Επίσης, κάτι που θυμήθηκα τώρα, είχα διαβάσει κάποτε ότι όσο παίρνεις τα μικρά να κλείνεις την είσοδο της φωλιάς εάν είναι πιθανό για να μην βλέπουν οι γονείς ότι λείπουν. Βέβαια αν δεν υπάρχει τρόπος, δεν είναι και μεγάλο θέμα!!

Έκανες κάποιο γεύμα στα μικρά; Τα μετράς καθημερινά όλα μα όλα για να δεις ότι βάζουν βάρος καθημερινά;;
Καλό θα ήταν να τα σημειώνεις κάπου για να τα έχεις και γιατί όχι, του χρόνου να έχεις ένα μπούσουλα!!  :Happy:

----------


## betaras1966

ναι ενταξει δε εξαρταται πληρως απο εμενα αλλα οι κονουρες καλο σαν ειδος κλπ ! δεν πιστεω να μην με αφηνει ουτε να το χαιδευω!
θα εκπαιδευσω μονο ενα τα αλλα εχουν φροντισει φιλοι μου να τα εξαφανισουν στα σπιτια τους χαχα
εσυ λες μονο 10 λεπτα για 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα?
εγω πιστευω τουλαιχστον 10 λεπτα την ημερα!

οχι δεν εκανα καποιο γευμα λες να το παρω για 1 ταισμα ή οχι ακομη?
σηημερα ειναι 
1ος=44γρ
2ος=37γρ
3ος=23γρ
4ος=14γρ

αυτα ειναι τα γραμμαρια τους για σημερα!
να ξεκινησω με ενα ταισματακι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Βλέπω πως οι γονείς ταΐζουν αρκετά τα μικρά και όχι τα μεγαλούτσικα. Ο πρωτος νεοσσός έβαλε μόλις 3 γραμμάρια. Καλό είναι από αύριο να κάνεις ταισματάκι. Μία φορά, και όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς. Προσεκτικά όπως είπαμε. Το άρθρο να το ξέρεις από έξω, και να το έχεις ανοιχτό δίπλα σου συνέχεια για να βλέπεις σε φωτό την διαδικασία!! Είναι πολύ δύσκολο το τάισμα στο χέρι. Η κρέμα 40 βαθμούς, ούτε παρακάτω, ούτε παραπάνω. Όταν πας να τα ταΐσεις, πρόσεξε να μην είναι από πριν γεμάτος ο πρόλοβος τους. 
Αν έκανες σήμερα τάισμα π.χ στο πρώτο θα έδινες 4,4 ml, στο δεύτερο 3,7 κοκ .... !! Δηλ. το 10 τοις εκατό. Το υπολογίζεις:

Τα γραμμάρια του εκάστοτε νεοσσού x το 10 \ το 100

ή 

Τα γραμμάρια του εκάστοτε νεοσσού επί το 10 δια το 100 

Καλή επιτυχία για αύριο. Περιμένουμε νέα, και καμία φωτογραφιούλα από το τάισμα σας!!  :Happy:

----------


## betaras1966

νταξει πιστευω καλα ειναι σαν ταισματα!
να συμπληρωσω εν ατασιματακι τωρα μια στιγμη στα 2 πρωτα κι απο αυριο σε ολα?
θα ανεβασω φωτο εννοειται επιβαλλεται!
αν η κρεμα μου βγει στους 39 βαθμους συμφωνα με το θερμομετρο πως να την παω στους 40βαθμους? αν ριξω νερο θα αραιωσει πολυ τι λετε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Η συσκευασία έχει πάνω της τις οδηγίες νομίζω... όπως λέει εκεί!!
Εγώ θα πρότεινα αύριο ... σήμερα τα ενόχλησες μία φορά, καλύτερα όχι και δεύτερη!!  :winky:

----------


## betaras1966

οκ θα παω να παρω 4 συριγγες σημερα για κθε πουλι!
αυριο να τα ταισω ολα ?
θα τα διαβασω κι θα δω ευχαριστω κι παλι!
οποιος εχει εξτρα πληροφοριες για εκπαιδευση κλπ ας στειλει παρακαλω!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μμμ.... πριν το τάισμα είπαμε μέτρημα. Το πρώτο θα ταΐσεις σίγουρα, και από τα άλλα όποιο δεν έβαλε πολλά γραμμάρια, το 10 τοις εκατό των γραμμαρίων του. 
Και με μία κάνεις την δουλειά... όταν φάει το προηγούμενο την ποσότητα που πρέπει, παίρνεις το επόμενο μωρό, έχεις κάνει βέβαια ήδη τα ml κρέμας που πρέπει να δώσεις, βάζεις όση κρέμα πρέπει στην σύριγγα που θα πρέπει να έχει από δίπλα γραμμένα τα ml. Μετά από κάθε τάισμα, πάρα πολύ καλό ξέπλυμα η σύριγγα, και φύλαξε την για την επόμενη μέρα. Μετά από μερικά ταΐσματα, αν θες, άλλαξε την για σιγουριά, άλλωστε δεν είναι και πολύ ακριβές!!  :winky: 
Μετά από κάθε τάισμα και την επιστροφή στην φωλιά, θα πρέπει να τους καθαρίζεις το στοματάκι και τον θώρακα γιατί πολλές φορές εκεί που τα ταΐζει κάποιος, στάζει και κρεμούλα και λερώνονται. Είναι πολύ "βρώμικη" δουλειά το τάισμα, ειδικά όταν μεγαλώσουν και θα σε πασαλείφουν έτσι που θα ορμάν στην κρέμα. Αλλά δεν μας πειράζει αυτό!! Ο καθαρισμός να γίνεται με ελαφρά νοτισμένο χαρτάκι κουζίνας στο νερό και τοπικό τρίψιμο εκεί που έχει λερωθεί. 
Και δίνουμε την κρέμα σιγά, πολύ σιγά για να μην πνιγεί. Παρόλα αυτά, όχι και πολύ αργά γιατί αλλιώς θα μαζέψει πολύ αέρα ο πρόλοβος και θα φουσκώσει... Γι αυτό μετά το τάισμα, ελαφρύ χτύπημα στην πλατούλα, μέχρι να ακουστεί κάτι σαν ρέψιμο...  :winky:  όπως στα μωρά!!  ::

----------


## betaras1966

οκ ευχαριστω οποτε αυριο θα το κοιταξω!
οι συριγγες στο φαρμακειο της γειτονια ςμου κανουν 30 λεπτα οποτε θα παρω 4 σιγα τα εξοδα!
ξερω να ταιζω νταξει περσι ειχα αναλαβει μωρο κοκατιλ 2 εβδομαδων για αποκλειστικο ταισμα στις κονουρες που ζουν περισσοτερο 2 εβδοαμδες ειναι σαν 1 του κοκατιλ σχεδον!
να σαι καλα και παλι για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου ελπιζω να τα παω καλα και τρα κι πιο μετα στη εκπαιδευση η οποια αργει μετα τον απογαλακτισμο κοντα στο διμηνο περιπου!

----------


## betaras1966

Καλησπέρα ζύγισα κατα τις 2 η ώρα τα μικρά ολα είχαν πάρει ειδικά το μικρούλι αλλα ο μεγάλος ο πρώτος μόνο 1 γραμμάριο και φαινόταν απο τον πρόλοβο αταιστος ετσι πήρα την απόφαση κι τον τάισα και πήγαν ολα καλα τράβηξα και μερικές φωτογραφιες που θα τις εχετε σύντομα!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία. Ευτυχώς. Φαίνεται οι γονείς ξέρουν πως αν δεν ταίσουν τα μικρά για να πάρουν μπρος, δεν θα επιβιώσουν μπροστά στο αδελφάκι τους. Γενικά, δεν είναι πολύ εύκολο οι παπαγάλοι να εγκαταλείψουν το μικρότερο μικρό τους, ειδικά στους μεγάλους παπαγάλους, κάτι που συμβαίνει συχνά στα καναρινάκια. 

Όλα πήγαν καλά;

----------


## betaras1966

Ναι ξέρουν ειναι πολυ καλοί γονεις ταΐζουν κλπ αλλα βγάλανε το δακτυλιδι του μικρού!
σε εμένα στο τάισμα πήγαν ολα τέλεια στην αρχή δεν ήξερε την συριγγα διότι εχει συνηθίσει την μανα του τωρα την έμαθε και έτρωγε με βουλιμία ολα μια χαρα  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία λοιπόν!! Θα του το ξανά βάλεις το δαχτυλιδάκι, μέχρι να μείνει μέσα!!  :Happy:

----------


## betaras1966

Αυριο να ξανα ταισς?
η να ταισω αλλη μια φορα σημερα και τα πιο μικρά?
τι λες?
το δακτυλιδι λεω να το βαλω αυριο μεθαύριο!

υγ οι φωλιές του εμπορίου ειναι άθλιες σαν τσιγαροχαρτα εχει μείνει απο το ροκανισμα ενα πολυ ψιλό φίλο και σε 2 σημεία την έχουν ψιλό τρυπησει ελάχιστα αλλα ειναι πραγματικά απαράδεκτο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Γι' αυτό καλύτερα είναι να φτιάξεις μία δική σου, πιο πρακτική και πιο παχιά!!  :Happy:  Αλλά τώρα δεν γίνεται!!
Όχι, όχι... αύριο πάλι από ένα γεύμα σε όλα. Χαϊδεματάκια και σε λίγο ( 10 λεπτάκια πρπ ) πίσω στην φωλιά. Την επόμενη μέρα το ίδιο. Απλά κάθε μέρα θα αυξάνονται τα ml κρέμας που θα δίνεις... ανάλογα με το καθημερινό βάρος τους!!  :winky:

----------


## betaras1966

Ναι την επόμενη φορα θα φτιάξω εγω ειναι απαράδεκτο!
οκ άρχισα είδα και σημερα πριν και μετα το τάισμα το χαϊδεύα σε όλο του το σώμα κλπ να με μάθει 
μιλησα και με παιδιά απο Αμερική που έχουν το ίδιο είδος με κονουρες και μου λενε τα καταφέρνουν και θέλει μάθημα 1 φορα την ημέρα απο πέντε λεπτα και θα σου μάθουν πολλά κόλπα κλπ!
 :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Εφόσον έχουν περισσότερη εμπειρία από εμένα στις κονούρες άκουσέ τους. Πάντως, και λίγο παραπάνω δεν πιστεύω να κάνει κακό, ειδικά αν το αντέχουν και οι παπαγάλοι. Μπορεί κάποιοι να βαρεθούν την πολύ εκπαίδευση, ενώ αντίθετα άλλοι να ξετρελαίνονται... είναι γούστα, όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει και στους ανθρώπους!  :winky:

----------


## betaras1966

Θα τους ακούσω!
μου είπαν καθημερινά 5 λεπτα μάθημα εγω θα το κανω 10 η εξαρτάται και απο το πουλί αν θα βαρεθεί...
παντα χωρις φωνές να ξεκινήσω με κατι πιο απλό οπως ειναι το τρικ (wave) που σηκώνει το πόδι του και να επικεντρωθώ οπως μου ειπαν focus σε αυτο το συγκεκριμένο κόλπο όσο καιρο χρειαστεί και να ειμαι οπλισμένος με υπομονή πολυ βασικό λενε!
μεχρι στιγμής καλα πιστευω τα λενε πανω κατω τα ίδια αλλα και μια αλλη γνώμη ποτε δενε έκανε κακό!
εγω ελπίζω να τύχω σε πουλί που να του αρέσει η εκπαιδευση και γενικώς να ειναι καλο και ανεκτικό σε αυτα που θελω να του μάθω!
επισης μου ειπαν πως οι κονουρες ειναι τρομερές στις μιμήσεις ήχων και περιλαμβάνει διάφορα το ρεπερτόριο τους και τα μαθαίνουν λέει τόσο εύκολα που έστω κι μια φορα να το ακούσουν και έχουν όρεξη εκείνη την ώρα και θέλουν να το μάθουν μπορεί να το αποτυπώσουν, στην ομιλία ειναι καλοί αλλα δεν συγκρινονται με το σφύριγμα τους και γενιά με τους ήχους!
Αυτα που λενε τα πιστευω μακαρι και το δικο μου να ειναι βγει ετσι και για αυτο λοιπόν ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑ κι ολα καλα θα πανε  :Happy:

----------


## betaras1966

Σημερα ζύγισα μόνο τον μεγάλο και ήταν στα 56 γραμμάρια ολα ήταν ταισμενα τάισα λιγο τον μεγάλο κι ολα καλα!
η φωλιά εχει τρυπησει σε 2 σημεία και γρατζουνισε το μικρο ελάχιστα λιγο πανω απο την μύτη τίποτα σοβαρό!
μεσα σε 1 ώρα του είχε φύγει λετε να δημιουργήσει καποιο πρόβλημα? μπααα

----------


## ringneck

> η φωλιά εχει τρυπησει σε 2 σημεία και γρατζουνισε το μικρο ελάχιστα λιγο πανω απο την μύτη τίποτα σοβαρό!
> μεσα σε 1 ώρα του είχε φύγει λετε να δημιουργήσει καποιο πρόβλημα? μπααα


αν δεις το θέμα μου 
στη photo μέσα στη φωλια έχει μια σκαλίτσα!
σίγουρα θα έχεις δει στο εμπόριο παρόμοια σκαλίτσα
και φαντάζεσαι ότι δεν μασιέται εύκολα...

όταν μπήκε στη φωλια ήταν καινούργια
πλέον έχει μείνει 1 μιση σκαλοπάτι....(έχουν φάει και το πλαϊνό ξύλο και τα σκαλάκια...)

τα πουλια περνάνε πολλές ώρες μέσα στη φωλια και θα περάσουν πολλές ακόμα

εγώ θα πρότεινα να την επιδιόρθωσης αν μπορείς
γιατί αργά η γρήγορα θα έχεις "πορτούλες"

και αν έχει γίνει η αρχή(τρυπα) θα άνοιξη πολύ σύντομα...


αλλα και να μην χωράνε να βγούν σκέψου το ενδεχόμενα να σκαλώσει κάνα ποδαράκι η και κεφάλι....

----------


## betaras1966

Ναι όντως ειλικρινά ειναι απαράδεκτο στις φωλιές του εμπορίου..
τέλος πάντων βρήκα ξυλο σε πλάκα πολυ λεπτο θα το κόψη στις κατάλληλες διαστάσεις και θα το βαλω απο πανω να και έξτρα πριονιδι πιστευω ειναι καλα!
του χρόνου χειροποίητη φωλιά και μόνο! 

Λετε να εχει πρόβλημα το μικρο? δεν νομίζω γιατι του έφυγε και ήταν πολυ λιγο...

----------


## ringneck

αν το βάλεις εξωτερικά 
θα συνεχίσουν από μέσα το φάγωμα οποτε  πρόσεχε με τ θα τα κολλήσεις...

αν το κανεις βιδωτό οι βίδες από μέσα προς τα έξω

με κόλα δεν θα το πρότεινα για τις μυρωδιές και αν φτάσουν εκεί ίσος φάνε και έχεις θέμα μετά

αν πάει εσωτερικά η πλακα που θα προσθέσεις ας πιάσει όλη τ πλευρά και βάζεις και 3 βιδουλες 2 κάτω μια πάνω και είσαι κομπλέ..


τ ξύλο βρήκες?εγώ είχα φτιάξει με κόντρα πλακέ 6-7χιλιοστών και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα..

----------


## betaras1966

Με´Εχω βρει   Απο τον ξάδερφο μου μη τοξικό!
λεω να τι κόβω ακριβώς στις διαστάσεις της φωλιάς και να το βαλω απο μεσα και ίσως χωρις βιδωμα και αν αντέξει άντεξε!

Θα φτιαξω κι ενα σταντ για αργότερα για τα πουλιά με κατω κοντα πλακέ και δυο ξυλα σε μορφή Τ η Γ
πως λες μα το κανω?
επισης το μικρο θα εχει θέμα?

----------


## ringneck

> Με´Εχω βρει   Απο τον ξάδερφο μου μη τοξικό!


τα μη τοξικά δεν μυρίζουν?
αν μυρίζει είτε
είναι είτε δεν είναι τοξικό θα μαστουρώσουν τα μικρά για αυτό σ πρότεινα βίδες..






> Θα φτιαξω κι ενα σταντ για αργότερα για τα πουλιά με κατω κοντα πλακέ και δυο ξυλα σε μορφή Τ η Γ





θα προτιμούσα Γ
μ αρέσει περισσότερο στ μάτι
με σιδερένιο σκελετό(φαντάσου όπως είναι στα μικρόφωνα..(

"ταψάκι" για κουτσουλιές δεν θα έβαζα
γιατί φαντάζομαι το θες για εκπαίδευση οποτε 15λεπτά θα είναι πάνω το ελέγξεις...
κοuτσουλανε πιο αραιά...


γενικά για να κάθονται θες κάτι πιο παιχνιδιάρικο από γ/τ  ::

----------


## betaras1966

Όχι δεν μυρίζει!
με βίδες πως εννοείς?
ναι Γ ,ε σκελετο εταλλικο δεν ξέρω που θα βρω...

----------


## ringneck

> με βίδες πως εννοείς?


βιδώνεις κάθετα στ πλακα 
μήκος βίδας ίσο με το πάχος τον 2 ξύλων

αν είναι μεγαλύτερη κόβεις λοξά με πένσα






> ναι Γ ,ε σκελετο εταλλικο δεν ξέρω που θα βρω...



κάτι έτοιμο δεν έχω δει πουθενά αλλα 
αν βρείς τ βάση μετά είναι εύκολο...

ίσος από σιδερα/η βάση από επιδαπέδιο ρολοι


βασικά θες 1 ίσιο σίδερο με 1 βαρίδι κάτω
και στη κορυφή βάζεις μια ξύλινη πατήθρα 
στο μήκος που θες(25-30cm)
γιατί για εκπαίδευση νομίζω θες ν είναι και περιορισμένα για να μην αποσπούνται...

και σίγουρα θες 2 stand γτ απότι είχα διάβαση
το stand τς εκπαίδευσης 
είναι μονο για εκπαίδευση 
και το έχεις σε χορό χωρίς πολλά μπιχλιμπίδια και πάντα κανεις εκπαίδευση εκεί όχι σε διαφορετικό σημεία κάθε φορα..

----------


## betaras1966

Ναι ετσι κάπως θα προσπαθήσω κατι θα καταφέρω....
αυριο το πρωι οπότε δουλειά στην φωλιά κλπ!  :Happy: 
σιδερο δύσκολα δεν ξέρω που θα βρω...

----------


## ringneck

> σιδερο δύσκολα δεν ξέρω που θα βρω...


αν σ αρέσει σαν ιδέα ψαχτo έχεις καιρό ακόμα..

----------


## ringneck

κτ τέτοιο 
αλλα να το φτιάξεις μονος σου 
γτ από τιμή ρ είδα τώρα στ εξωτερικό
 πονάει...

----------


## betaras1966

Ναι τα ´εχω δει τέτοιο ηθελα μόνο ετσι αλλιώς κανει γυρω στα 100€ απο το wizard tarining!
Το μεταλλικό δεν ξέρω που θα το βρω.. Τι λες?
και πως θα τα Ένωσω?

----------


## ringneck

> Το μεταλλικό δεν ξέρω που θα το βρω.. Τι λες?
> και πως θα τα Ένωσω?


το πιο απλό π μπορώ να σκεφτώ τώρα:

1 δίσκο από αλτήρα πχ 5kg

μετά πας σε 1 σιδερα 
και του λες να σ κολλήσει
σε μια βέργα μια πλακα σίδερο μ ακτίνα ίδιο με του δίσκου! και στην άλλη άκρη να σ κάνει μια τρυπα στη βέργα

μετά περνάς το δίσκο στη βέργα 

και θα έχεις έτοιμο το σκελετό!!!

μετά μπορείς να βρείς κάποιο πλαστικό κάλυμμα για τ βάση η να φτιάξεις ξύλινο που θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο!

η πατήθρα με το κλασικό τρόπο όπως βάζεις στο κλουβί απλά θα περάσεις τ βίδα από τ τρυπα..

αν το κανεις εικόνα θεωρητικά είναι εύκολο...και λογικά θα κοστίσει και πολύ λίγο!

----------


## ringneck

μπορείς να πάρεις και βάση μικροφώνου αλλα
αυτές π έχουν βαρίδι κάτω(όχι τρίποντο)είναι πιο ακριβές νομίζω

και μετά ξεκινάς δοκιμες πως θα βάλεις τ πατήθρα

στη περίπτωση τς βάσης μικροφώνου θα μπορείς να αυξομειώσεις το ύψος κιόλας

----------


## ringneck

από 25 μέχρι 50+ βρήκα κάτι τέτοιο 
απλά πρέπει να βρείς τρόπο να βάλεις κάπως τ πατήθρα και ν είναι σταθερή..






στο πάνω μέρος πρέπει να έχει στροφές ο σωλήνας
ίσος μπορείς να κανεις βιδωτό κατεφιαν το ξύλο

αν είναι κούφιος μπορείς να κολλήσεις μια βίδα μέσα και να σφύξεις από πάνω με παξιμάδι το ξύλο...


λύσεις υπάρχουν φαντασία και όρεξη να έχεις  :Big Grin:

----------


## betaras1966

καλησπερα οπως ειπα την φωλια την τρυπησανε τις κανανε 2 μικρες τρυπιτσες!
ο νεοσσος τραυματιστηκε εχθες ηταν κοκκινο σημερα δεν ειναι σας παραθετω τις φωτογραφιες να δειτε γιατι εχω αγχωθει πολυ!
εχει παθει κατι?
τι να κανω?
και τι να κανωω με την φωλια για επιδιορθωση προσωρινα τουλαχιστον?





να προσθεσω ο νεοσσος ειναι υγιεστατος τρωεει κανονικα και ειναι ενεργητικοτατος ρωτα απλα για αυτο πυ προκαλεσε η φωλια..?

τι λετε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν φαίνεται να είναι κάτι πολύ σοβαρό!!  :Happy: 
Τα ταίζεις πλέον όλα έτσι;;

----------


## betaras1966

Ευτυχώς δεν ήταν τίποτα μόνο λίγη ξεραμένη κρέμα... Που την ψιλό έδιωξα!
ναι σήμερα έκανα το πρώτο μου τάισμα σε όλα θα ανεβάσω αύριο φωτογραφίες όλα υγιέστατα και πολύ ενεργητικά και ορεξατα ούτε γραμμάριο δεν άφησαν...  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία!! Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες!!  :Happy:

----------


## ringneck

> Πολύ ωραία!! Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες!!






που χάθηκες?
για κανε update να καμαρώσουμε!

----------


## betaras1966

Δυστηχως δεν ανανέωσα με πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες διότι δούλευα λόγω διακοπών διπλάσια
Ευτυχώς τωρα που ηρέμησα θα έχετε νεα μου και φωτογραφίες αύριο η μεθαύριο να χαλαρωσω λιγο γιατι πολυ πιεσηη..
Τα νεα μου τωρα 
Τα μικρά ειναι τέλεια μεγαλώνουν ταΐζονται καθημερινά απο εμένα 2 φορές εχουν ημερέψει αφάνταστα και έχω δεθει όπως έχω πει νε τον πρώτο μικρό το οποίο ειναι οτι καλύτερο για μενα!
Το φτερωματους αναπτύσσεται και γίνεται πραγματικά πολυ όμορφο
Θα έχετε σύντομα και αλλα νεα μου με λεπτομέρειες και φωτογραφίες  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Φιλε μου μαλλον εχεις αφαιρεσει και τις παλιοτερες φωτο στο ποστ 151 .Αν μπορεις τις ανεβαζεις ξανα σε νεο ποστ και θα τις μεταφερω εκει

----------


## betaras1966

Όχι όχι δεν τις ´εχω αφαιρέσει δεν τις ´εχω καν πειράξει μόνο λινκ ειχα ανεβάσει τοτε και το έφτιαξε ο ευθυμης!
θα τις ανεβάσω αυριο η μεθαύριο οπότε βρω λιγο χρονο που θα βρω γιατι ηρέμησαν τα πράγματα !

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία νέα!!  :Happy:  Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Που πήγαν βρε οι φωτογραφίες που μας υποσχέθηκες;  ::

----------


## betaras1966

Το γρηγορότερο δυνατό παιδιά πνιγομαι στην δουλειά αλλα θα τις εχετε!

----------


## ringneck

> Το γρηγορότερο δυνατό παιδιά πνιγομαι στην δουλειά αλλα θα τις εχετε!






 ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?   ?

----------

